#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Loy Krathong festivities in Phayao, Chinese to participate

## dirtydog

*Chinese to descend on Phayao*

    The Kunming and Xishuangbanna Administrations from China have accepted to participate in the Loy Krathong festivities in Phayao from November 22nd – 24th and an art show will be held for people to participate in the festivity.
    The Governor of Phayao, Mr. Thanasek Atsawanuwat and his team received the good news after bringing Thai jasmine rice, dry longan, and lucky bamboo to a recent expo in China. The Phayao officials were attending the first Agricultural products of the Mekong Basin that was held in Chiang Rung, China.

Chiang Mai Mail

----------


## DrAndy

Loy Kratong is my favourite festival, but if you are in Chiang Mai, it is better not to celebrate down by the river

Youths are battle it out across the river with rockets; last time I was there a rocket smashed into the concrete wall right next to us. Luckily, most of them don't get right across

----------

